# Chiropractic Neurologist



## Drumman80 (Jul 24, 2010)

Has any one here been helped with the immune system and thyroid problems by a chiropractic neurologist?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I have never heard of a chiropractic neurologist. I have an excellent chiropractor. But she is not qualified to treat my thyroid disease. 
Thyroid disease needs to be managed by a licensed medical doctor. Chiropractic treatment can help, but it is not a substitute for the case of a good medical doctor.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I agree with what lavender said.

Don't let the Chiropractic fool around with the head/neck area, s/he could do more damage to the thyroid.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Frankly, I'm not a fan of chiropractic medicine. I went to one once and he said he could cure my diabetes with spine manipulations.

I've since come to believe that chiropractors often overstep their limits.

You need a licensed MD. And that is not a chiropractor.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

GD Women said:


> I agree with what lavender said.
> 
> Don't let the Chiropractic fool around with the head/neck area, s/he could do more damage to the thyroid.


Interesting observation. I was already hyperthyroid when I first visited my chiropractor for the first time. She did a very minor adjustment that day, and then next day is when my thyroid storm started. I went home that night, went to bed, and couldn't get back up for weeks. I always thought it was a strange coincidence.

I have really appreciated my chirpractor. She has helped me with things my medical docs have not been able to help me out with. Sometimes she can explain something to me in a way I con understand when my medical docs have just confused the heck out of me. There have been other times when her advice has seemed really off and I have not followed it.

I consider seeing her to be a supplement to seeing my Medical Doctor, NOT A REPLACEMENT!


----------



## Drumman80 (Jul 24, 2010)

I just feel like this doctor could help me by watching this vid.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

From Dr Brown's Own Website: http://www.browncnc.com/index.htm

What is a Chiropractic Neurologist?

Within the chiropractic profession, there are specialists in radiology, orthopedics, neurology, and physical rehabilitation. A chiropractic neurologist is a licensed chiropractor who has completed an additional 3-year course of study in neurology, including coursework and residency-based clinical training, and has passed a comprehensive certification examination administered by the American Chiropractic Neurology Board. There are currently only about 400 board-certified chiropractic neurologists in the world.

A chiropractic neurologist is qualified to diagnose and treat a range of nervous system disorders, just as is a regular medical neurologist. An important difference between the two is that the therapies a chiropractic neurologist prescribes do not include drugs or surgery.

Typical dysfunctions treated by a chiropractic neurologist include a variety of movement disorders, including the painful involuntary muscle contractions known as dystonia, stroke, hemispheric brain lesions, and radiculopathy, commonly known as a "pinched nerve." In addition to providing therapies and treatments, a chiropractic neurologist can provide counseling about diagnostic dilemmas and offer advice about the appropriateness of care a patient may already be receiving.

I see nothing here to indicate that this man is qualified to treat auto-immune diseases. His video states that he has a waiting list, yet his website says his clinic takes walk-ins. He has moved his practice from Florida to California to Colorado. Before that he went from Georgia to New Your to Chicago. 
Something smells fishy to me. A good chiropractor can build a business through word of mouth. They do not need to go on the internet making unreasonable promises to treat desperate people in order to drum up business. 
I know you feel bad and you want to feel better. This guy is making wild promises to treat diseases he is absolutely not qualified to treat. Please do yourself a favor and find a qualified medical doctor.


----------

